# Gigi Proietti



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2014)

Per me è il più grande artista italiano vivente. Nato nel 1940 a Roma è attore, comico, doppiatore nonché cantante ed incredibile trasformista. 
Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2014)

Un video di une delle sue tante eccezionali performance


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2014)

Pietro Ammicca


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2014)

Grandissimo artista, forse un pò sottovalutato
unici difetti troppi film spazzatura, molto meglio come cabarettista 
e un pò troppo legato alla sua "romanità"


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2014)

Dal film Febbre da Cavallo


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grandissimo artista, forse un pò sottovalutato
> unici difetti troppi film spazzatura, molto meglio come cabarettista
> e un pò troppo legato alla sua "romanità"



Secondo me il difetto che ha nella sua carriera oltre ai film di dubbio valore è il fatto che abbia fatto solo film comici. Ovviamente sono la sua specialità ma non avrebbe sfigurato neanche in una controparte seria.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il difetto che ha nella sua carriera oltre ai film di dubbio valore è il fatto che abbia fatto solo film comici. Ovviamente sono la sua specialità ma non avrebbe sfigurato neanche in una controparte seria.


Vero, però ha alzato nettamente la qualità con questo spezzone in una trashata di film come "Un Estate al Mare". 




Un grande comunque.


----------

